# Which section of marketplace would OC maryland fall under?



## cerralee (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to be placing my Ocean City, Maryland unit up for rent-please forgive me for not being within the timelines but I'm not sure where to post in the Marketplace.  Northeastern doesn't have any OC listings but neither do any of the others.  What would be the best place. ?


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2010)

Maryland resorts do belong in the North East section.  It may just be that there are no current Ads for this resort.

I just took a peek and there is at least one Ad for OC Maryland, on the 2nd page of the Ads for that region.

Are you saying that when you try to enter the name of your resort the program isn't finding it?  Be sure you are putting in the exact name/spelling.  Send me a PM for more help.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2010)

Just notice this...

To answer your question, you dont have to choose where the ad goes...its automatically listed in the region where the resort exists.


----------

